# Mám před zkouškou.



## Encolpius

Zdravím, vítě někdo, proč se říká mám před zkouškou, když sloveso mít nemá předmět? Je to hovoroý výraz, ale nevím, jaký předmět tam chybí. A nedá se říct: Jsem před zkouškou? Díky moc.


----------



## Jana337

"Jsem před zkouškou" nejde.
V "mám před zkouškou" mi osobně žádný předmět nechybí.  Sloveso "mít" se kromě nejobvyklejšího významu "vlastnit" často používá i jinak a nemusí mít nutně předmět.

Mám před zkouškou. - Čeká mne zkouška.
Už mám po zkouškách. - Už jsem absolvovala všechny zkoušky, které jsem (např. v tomto semestru) měla skládat.
Mám po operaci. - Absolvovala jsem operaci.
A já bláhová jsem si myslela, že mám po problému. - Myslela jsem, že ten problém už zmizel.
Přijela tchyně a mám po klidu. - Vysvětlení není třeba.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak jsem z toho jelen!

Tady jsem si našel výraz "je před zkouškou", odst. 4. Hájím se, protože osobně bych to říkal, nevím proč, hungarismus to není. 

Bude muset nad tím hodně přemýšlet, až to pochopím, protože zatím... 
A jsem si jist, že se říká: XY je po operaci. 
A taky často slyším: "a je po legraci". 

Doufám, že ještě někdo zareaguje na tento thread. 

Díky moc.


----------



## Jana337

"Je před zkouškou" je podobné jako "je před Vánocemi". Podmětem těch vět není žádný člověk, nýbrž nevyjádřené "ono". Nelze říci "Anička je před zkouškou". Obvyklejší je však množné číslo: "Je před zkouškami (tj. před zkouškovým obdobím), a tak studenti chodí méně na brigády a raději se učí."

S operací se to má takto: 
XY má před operací.
XY je před operací.
XY má po operaci. = XY je po operaci.

Ve větách s "mít po" lze často použít "být" + "po". Obojí znamená, že něco skončilo, přičemž mluvčí tím obvykle vyjadřuje zklamání či nelibost.
A já bláhová jsem si myslela, že mám po problému. = A já bláhová jsem si myslela, že je po problému.
Přijela tchyně a mám po klidu. - Přijela tchyně a je po klidu.

P.S. V tom článku jsem při zběžném prohlédnutí narazila na hned několik gramatických chyb, tak pozor!


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> "Je před zkouškou" je podobné jako "je před Vánocemi". Podmětem těch vět není žádný člověk, nýbrž nevyjádřené "ono".



Díky moc, velmi zajímavé, tomu rozumím. Ty další pěkné příklady se musím prostě naučit. Jsou to idiomy. Jestlipak nejsou germanizmy?! Pro mě další inspirace a zeptat se event. jinde.


----------



## Jana337

Zkouším si ty věty říkat německy a nezdá se mi, že bychom to měli od nich.

Další užitečná spojení k naučení:
Nechej si ten zub konečně vytrhnout a máš po starostech.
A mám po ptákách! (velmi hovorové) - Někdo/něco mi udělal(o) škrt přes rozpočet.
Chytnul ho žlučník, takže musí hned na operaci a má po dovolené.

Lze to použít i pro vyjádření toho, že nějaká věc se porouchala a již nemůže sloužit ke svému účelu.
Dal jsem kalhoty do pračky, aniž jsem vyprázdnil kapsy, a mám po mobilu.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak zapomeneme na germanizmy. 

Mám/máš... po ptákách jsem ještě neslyšel nebo nezaregistroval. Napadaly mě jen děvčata z Perlové, ale to bude znamenat něco jiného.  Znamená pták v tomto kontextu problém? Jestli jsem to pochopil správně. Díky moc.


----------



## werrr

Já tedy sloveso „mít” ve spojeních jako:

  mít před zkouškou
  mít v úmyslu
  mít za zlé
  mít malé

považuji za sponové sloveso. Ale terminologie tu není jednotná.

Sponové sloveso „být” vyjadřuje objektivní skutečnost. Sponové sloveso „mít“ vyjadřuje osobní vztah podmětu k objektivní skutečnosti. Proto nesouhlasím, že “být po operaci” a “mít po operaci” je totéž.


----------



## Encolpius

Mít malé, to neznám. Co to, prosím, znamená? Nějaký pěkný příklad. Díky.


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Tak zapomeneme na germanizmy.
> 
> Mám/máš... po ptákách jsem ještě neslyšel nebo nezaregistroval. Napadaly mě jen děvčata z Perlové, ale to bude znamenat něco jiného.  Znamená pták v tomto kontextu problém? Jestli jsem to pochopil správně. Díky moc.


"Pták" v tomto kontextu není problém, nýbrž původní plány, které se neuskuteční. Netuším, jak to vzniklo, ale s Perlovkou to určitě nemá nic společného.



werrr said:


> Já tedy sloveso „mít” ve spojeních jako:
> 
> mít před zkouškou
> mít v úmyslu
> mít za zlé
> mít malé
> 
> považuji za sponové sloveso. Ale terminologie tu není jednotná.
> 
> Sponové sloveso „být” vyjadřuje objektivní skutečnost. Sponové sloveso „mít“ vyjadřuje osobní vztah podmětu k objektivní skutečnosti. Proto nesouhlasím, že “být po operaci” a “mít po operaci” je totéž.


Jsem po operaci slepého střeva.
Mám pro operaci slepého střeva.

Jaký je mezi těmito větami z čistě praktického hlediska rozdíl? To s "být" a "mít" je mi jasné, ale v mém jazykovém cítění to nemá absolutně žádný dopad na význam těch dvou vět. Vyjadřují podle mého názoru totéž.


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Jsem po operaci slepého střeva.
> Mám pro operaci slepého střeva.
> 
> Jaký je mezi těmito větami z čistě praktického hlediska rozdíl? To s "být" a "mít" je mi jasné, ale v mém jazykovém cítění to nemá absolutně žádný dopad na význam těch dvou vět. Vyjadřují podle mého názoru totéž.


Jedno je objektivní a druhé subjektivní. Navíc u slovesa „mít“ není jasně dán  vztah podmětu k operaci. To může říci i doktor.


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Mít malé, to neznám. Co to, prosím, znamená? Nějaký pěkný příklad. Díky.


Mít dítě.
Příští rok se k moři nedostaneme, protože budeme mít malé.



werrr said:


> Jedno je objektivní a druhé subjektivní. Navíc u slovesa „mít“ není jasně dán  vztah podmětu k operaci. To může říci i doktor.


Dobře, tak vyloučíme doktora. 

Nezlobte se, ale alkohol opravdu nebudu. Jsem po operaci žaludku.
Nezlobte se, ale alkohol opravdu nebudu. Mám po operaci žaludku.

Rozdíl mezi těmito dvěma větami pro mne zůstává čistě teoretický, ale nevadí, dá se s tím žít.


----------



## Klara73

Jana337 said:


> Mít dítě.
> Příští rok se k moři nedostaneme, protože budeme mít malé.
> 
> Mě trošku to "mít malé" přijde, že se používá jen pro zvířata. )  Ta čeština !


----------



## winpoj

Já naopak bych "mít malé" použil pro lidi; pro zvířata bych použil "mít mladé", ale čistě můj pocit.


----------



## Klara73

winpoj said:


> Já naopak bych "mít malé" použil pro lidi; pro zvířata bych použil "mít mladé", ale čistě můj pocit.



Pravda, pravda, už to slyším ! Omlouvám se !


----------



## Marfinka

Mít malé.. ve smyslu "mít něco malé" (oblečení) 
Ty kalhoty mám malé (jsou mi malé)


----------



## tlumic

Encolpius said:


> Tak jsem z toho jelen!
> 
> Tady jsem si našel výraz "je před zkouškou", odst. 4. Hájím se, protože osobně bych to říkal, nevím proč, hungarismus to není.
> 
> Bude muset nad tím hodně přemýšlet, až to pochopím, protože zatím...
> A jsem si jist, že se říká: XY je po operaci.
> A taky často slyším: "a je po legraci".
> 
> Doufám, že ještě někdo zareaguje na tento thread.
> 
> Díky moc.


 

"Být před zkouškou" - kromě toho, o čem napsala Jana337 (být - "ono" - před zkouškou/zkouškami/zkouškovým obdobím), by byl možný i jiný výklad, ovšem v jiném kontextu, než který uvádíte v odkazu. Řečeno básnicky, slavnostně, pateticky, národovecky, smrtelně vážně: "Jsme před velikou zkouškou / Stojíme před velikou zkouškou / Čeká nás veliká, převeliká zkouška pevnosti našeho rozhodnutí vytrvat (etc.)...


----------



## mr603

Marfinka said:


> Mít malé.. ve smyslu "mít něco malé" (oblečení)
> Ty kalhoty mám malé (jsou mi malé)



To mi zní divně, raději bych řekl "mám malé kalhoty".
Pokud bych začal "ty kalhoty", rozhodně bych dokončil "jsou mi malé".


----------



## francisgranada

Jana337 said:


> "Pták" v tomto kontextu není problém, nýbrž původní plány, které se neuskuteční. Netuším, jak to vzniklo, ale s Perlovkou to určitě nemá nic společného....


 
Tie moje plány sa neuskutočnili, rozplynuli sa, rozprchli, "odleteli" do neznáma ... (ako tie _ptáky, _ktoré som nestrážil dosť dobre .._. _). Takže mám _po nich_: i po ptákách i po plánech ....


----------

